# You know you're a raw feeder when....



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not too sure if we have one of these already =)
We started doing this on another forum and I thought it would be a lot of fun to do here since there are A LOT more raw feeders ha ha

Okay, I'll start..
You know you're a raw feeder when you end up clearing out the meat department of all their chicken quarters (on sale for .55/lb!) and not one bit of it is for you!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

You know your a raw feeder (or in my case cant wait to be one) when you call your bf/friends/family so excited telling them that you found places to get cheap, free range organs/meats and found hunters that will give you their "garbage" and They just look at you like you've lost it.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

You know your a raw feeder when you proudly show people your freezer stacked to the top with meat for the dog :tongue: .... and put more effort into their meals then your own lol


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

There have been other threads like this, but it's always fun and never gets old!

You know when you're a raw feeder when you know you are running low on meat and aren't stocking up until the weekend, but you have a dream about going to the store and buying meat and you wake up wondering if it was real or not :biggrin: Happened to me about 2 weeks ago!


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when you have to calmly explain to your relative that your dog/cat won't turn into a rabid beast because of their new diet.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Oops! Yeah I was on my phone and the search function doesn't work properly lol

hmm
You know you're a raw feeder when every time you open up the fridge or freezer they come running to stick their noses in!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

You know your a raw feeder when there isn't any room in the freezer for any food for you.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when you have three freezers...two are for the dogs lol


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when you're intrigued by the packages of pig trotters at the grocery store!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

you know your a raw feeder when your dogs' poop excites you.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

My dad told me I should put this on--

You know your a raw feeder when your poor and the dogs still get their meat, but you are stuck with Ramen noodles.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

You know your a raw feeder when seeing misc. totally picked cleaned bones in your backyard doesnt phase you


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You know you are a raw feeder when you talk about buying rabbit heads with a fellow raw feeder and are excited because it includes the brain! Yay for new organs!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when you tell your husband one of your dogs has blood all over him and it doesn't occur to him it could be from an injury but instead asks, "Oh did it splash on him when you cut up a beef heart?"


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when there's no room in the "human food" freezer 'cause you had to put the whole ducks somewhere...

And when you go to the store, spend $120, and the only thing you bought for yourself was Mini Eggs.

And when you spend several minutes trying to figure out if the meat in the freezer is beef, lamb, pork, or something else entirely...

And when you call your mother to say "Best news ever! Malcolm ate a bunch of chicken skin but then he regurgitated it so I took it back!" (Mothers, by the way, do not necessarily agree with the characterization of such news as the "best ever")


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

You know your a raw feeder when you put more thought into your dogs meal than your own


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

And you know you're a raw feeder when cleaning up to have guests over means removing the dead ducks from the bathtub. :biggrin:


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Or
You know you're a raw feeder when people give you odd glances because you just bought 4 packages of beef kidney and pork heart


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Makovach said:


> My dad told me I should put this on--
> 
> You know your a raw feeder when your poor and the dogs still get their meat, but you are stuck with Ramen noodles.


You just described my life LOL
(my parents say the same thing ha ha)


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

You know your a raw feeder when your sister gets in the car and yells "WHAT THE HECK IS THAT?" to the beef heart sitting in the back seat as if it wasnt normal... \

Thinking of this, i have a lot of "you know your a raw feeder" moments.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You know you are a raw feeder when your "crisper" drawers are full of defrosting meat that has leaked a good amount of liquid out, and you don't mind. You carefully take the drawer out and pour the liquid into a dog bowl


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

^Me too lol
You know you're a raw feeder when you get overly excited to find out someone in your remote area feeds raw too!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You know you are a raw feeder when you dream about deals on meat! MEAT MEAT AND MORE MEAT!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You know you're a raw feeder when you go through the checkout at the Asian market with nothing but liver, kidneys, fish heads, chicken feet, think you're normal because "hey! they sell it!".. then suffer through all kinds of weird looks as you're standing in line. :wink:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> Or
> You know you're a raw feeder when people give you odd glances because you just bought 4 packages of beef kidney and pork heart


Hahaha...I got the best looks from the cashier when I bought 5 beef hearts, 4 pork hearts, 2 beef kidneys, assorted beef/turkey/fish...and a package of Mini Eggs. :heh:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know I'm a raw feeder because when I look at my dogs I see different dogs than I did a year ago. Priceless.

And, because i threw some bones in the trash instead of freezing them like I should have and when I walked into the kitchen tonight the smell about knocked me over.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

This was actually my conversation with my BFF yesterday
BFF: Sunday is your birthday, besides your training on Saturday what are you going to do?
Me: I'm picking up 450# of meat on Friday, so I will be bagging up chicken quarters, pork and beef. Big Smile on my face!
BFF: Rolls her eyes!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

You know you are a raw feeder when you scavenge containers and baggies from friends and coworkers to use to store meat in. You know you are a raw feeder when you gaze longingly at road kill wondering if you could feed it to your dogs. You know you are a raw feeder when it physically hurts to hear that someone threw old meat away.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

You know your a raw feeder when...your a vegetarian, and STILL go rabbit and deer hunting for your dogs.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

You know your a raw feeder when you have given up putting towels down for them to eat on and just chuck the food on the rug


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When you husband gets really pi$$ed because he's got ground beef for dinner and the dog has pork spare ribs.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I love these!

You know you're a raw feeder when your sister threatens to unfriend you on FB b/c she doesn't like looking at your pics of dog food. 

You know you're a raw feeder when you spend your weekend meeting various people in parking lots to pick up dead animals they have acquired and are willing to give you. And are SOOO excited about it!

You know you're a raw feeder when the thought of a butchering day makes you giddy.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I can relate to alot of these!


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

You know you're a raw feeder when you spend more time at work looking through raw meat picture thread than working..

You know you're a raw feeder when your cousin, who is a vet tech, posts a status update on FB saying "Woo hoo off to Kansas tomorrow! Hills Pet Nutrition here I come!", and knowing that she knows you're a raw feeder you post a comment like.. "That's unfortunate"

You know you're a raw feeder when you and your Mom get into a huge fight over the fact you feed raw, you defend yourself to the death, and yell in her face and rub in the fact all 3 of her dogs have health issues and expensive vet bills because she's been feeding the same crappy expensive kibble and canned food and your dogs are impressively healthy and never see a vet, and you make her cry. 

You know you're a raw feeder when you go to every grocery store in your area looking for good cuts of meat for reasonable prices, and have no probs spending upwards of $200/month on dog food.

You know you're a raw feeder when you post a picture of your dogs food on FB and people comment saying 'OMG YOU FEED THAT TO YOUR DOG!!?'

You know you're a raw feeder when you hire a friend to paint your house while your on vacation, and you have a couple hundred dollars worth of premade ground raw carcasses in your freezer that look like hamburger patties, and your friend decides to throw a little painting party at your house and have a BBQ with all those juicy looking hamburgers in your freezer....

You know you're a raw feeder when your friends always comment that your dogs eat better than most people...

You know you're a raw feeder when you pull the tripe out of the fridge and your boyfriend vacates the premisis for a while

You know you're a raw feeder when you have to leave detailed feeding instructions for your boyfriend when your not home to prepare and feed the dogs meals.

You know you're a raw feeder when you go on a holiday or camping trip and bring the dogs along they have their own cooler of food..


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

You know your a raw feeder ( ok, gonna get a little crazy) when your looking into taking butcher classes. We live near a lot of farms and animals become available from time to time. So i figured if i learned how to butcher various proteins ,,all the better


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I totally had a raw feeding dream the other night too. Our co-op opened up a $13 for 60 lbs of beef/elk scrap and I was determined not to miss it. I was taking a nap and my dreams consisted of trying to place a complex order through the co-op and I had to do it before they closed the database. In my dream they were offering seriously cheap/bizarre stuff one of which was camel humps and camel fat for just a few cents a pound! I then proceeded to try to call Abi to get my meat but she wasn't picking up her phone then when I finally met up with her she had lost my case of meat... It was weird...


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when you realize that you finally found a co-op somewhat close to you and you want to have a party!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You know you are a raw feeder when the idea of cutting up animal carcasses doesn't seem so bad any more


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

bully4life said:


> You know your a raw feeder ( ok, gonna get a little crazy) when your looking into taking butcher classes. We live near a lot of farms and animals become available from time to time. So i figured if i learned how to butcher various proteins ,,all the better


Oh I would love to learn how to butcher. All I've done so far is cut up deer that have already been quartered.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Oh I would love to learn how to butcher. All I've done so far is cut up deer that have already been quartered.


Me too!! We should start an online class. BYOCarcass


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Me too!! We should start an online class. BYOCarcass


I would SO do that! I have a neighbor who will sell me some goats but I'm not sure I could kill them. i might be able to cut them up if I knew how.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> I would SO do that! I have a neighbor who will sell me some goats but I'm not sure I could kill them. i might be able to cut them up if I knew how.


Too bad you are so far! Drew and his buddies are good at that killing thing...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Too bad you are so far! Drew and his buddies are good at that killing thing...


I wish you lived closer - I don't know what happened to all the hunters around here but I can't find any of them. The fellow with the goats can't kill them because his wife thinks it is cruel and doesn't want to think they might be going to slaughter. Maybe he tells her they are going to live happily on a farm somewhere.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Me too!! We should start an online class. BYOCarcass


Haha, BYOC, I love it! My youngest sister has a b/f who hunts and got me three deer this season. He skinned and quartered them up for me. He lives about an hour and a half away, or else I would be seeing if he could give me lessons, LOL.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Haha, BYOC, I love it! My youngest sister has a b/f who hunts and got me three deer this season. He skinned and quartered them up for me. He lives about an hour and a half away, or else I would be seeing if he could give me lessons, LOL.


Last time I did a dear carcass it too me at least 2 hours to make it into the freezer. I was BEAT! My buddy is going to Wyoming with his dad in October. They are going with 3 tags each. HOPEFULLY they fill them and I get a freezer full  I will probably enlist Drew to help me with that many.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

You know your a raw feeder when your read and replied to this thread on your birthday.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> You know your a raw feeder when your read and replied to this thread on your birthday.


HAppy Birthday!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> You know your a raw feeder when your read and replied to this thread on your birthday.


Happy Birthday-- (mine's tomorrow 

You know you're a raw feeder when you are watching a peaceful scene of ducks paddling through the water at a local pond....and slowly your mind slips into a vision of all the pretty duckies plucked and gutted, and filling up a freezer full of nice, rich, dark duck meat.

Oh, dear... is that too macabre?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You know you are a raw feeder when you secretly wish a deer would poke its neck out and get struck by your car. You also wish that it would do minimal damage, die instantly, saving all the meat. Then you wish that it would load into your trunk and find new residence in your freezer perfectly packaged.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> You know you are a raw feeder when you secretly wish a deer would poke its neck out and get struck by your car. You also wish that it would do minimal damage, die instantly, saving all the meat. Then you wish that it would load into your trunk and find new residence in your freezer perfectly packaged.


Oh man, I hit a deer once and it died like that. Broke its neck on my bumper and was pristine otherwise. I look back on that day with regret and think if I were just feeding raw then!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Here it's illegal to take road kill off the road lol 
You are actually supposed to LEAVE IT there in the middle of the road and call the town


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> Here it's illegal to take road kill off the road lol
> You are actually supposed to LEAVE IT there in the middle of the road and call the town


WhAT A WASTE! I remember seeing Deer ALL Over this stretch of winding backroad that I take to get to my moms house. Now that I am feeding raw, I have not seen any. I always tell my passenger that if i find one, they are helping me load it LOL


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when you seriously consider sending a 10-lb box of beef kidney to your little brother just for laughs (but decide against it 'cause it would probably be a waste of perfectly good kidneys...)


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Happy Birthday-- (mine's tomorrow
> 
> You know you're a raw feeder when you are watching a peaceful scene of ducks paddling through the water at a local pond....and slowly your mind slips into a vision of all the pretty duckies plucked and gutted, and filling up a freezer full of nice, rich, dark duck meat.
> 
> Oh, dear... is that too macabre?



A friend called me last week totally horrified because her dog had caught and eaten a bird. I thought "hey, free raw meal!"


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

You know you are a raw feeder when your sister triple bags a dead chicken for you (her boyfriend kills his neighbors chickens as a favor) and KEEPS IT IN THE CREEK for a week until she makes the trip to your house.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

When you are squeamish with blood, but continue to chop up the fresh pork to fit it in your freezer anyway, no matter how many times you almost fainted. 
*Note: I now consider that a huge accomplishment that I can do that. . . even if it was only 20 pounds. . . *

When you start looking at houses for rent just so that you can have room for a spare freezer. 
When you start thinking about having a roommate, even though you can't stand the idea, so that you can afford said rental house. 
When you are thinking of having a friend puppy sit, so that you can spend your day off scouring through the fifteen different butcher shops you found, six different Asian markets and five whole foods local grown health markets, to see what deals you can find.


----------



## Cash&Thumper (Feb 16, 2012)

BoxerParty said:


> A friend called me last week totally horrified because her dog had caught and eaten a bird. I thought "hey, free raw meal!"



lol my Shiba has caught and eaten mice, a baby squirrel, baby birds, and whatever else he finds.. My father lives in the mountains basically in the backcountry in the bush, and I actually let my Shiba run and roam free up there and he chooses to spend his freedom hunting most of the day, and sometimes he is successful. There's a large jack rabbit that lives under my front porch, and he wont bother to chase rabbits or anything when we are at home in the city, or even at the dog parks, but as soon as we get out to the back country he's a natural born killer.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Cash&Thumper said:


> lol my Shiba has caught and eaten mice, a baby squirrel, baby birds, and whatever else he finds.. My father lives in the mountains basically in the backcountry in the bush, and I actually let my Shiba run and roam free up there and he chooses to spend his freedom hunting most of the day, and sometimes he is successful. There's a large jack rabbit that lives under my front porch, and he wont bother to chase rabbits or anything when we are at home in the city, or even at the dog parks, but as soon as we get out to the back country he's a natural born killer.


That is how Mikey is! He doesn't care to chase anything here but if you take him to a field or woods, he is immediately sniffing out animals. It is SO FUN to watch him freeze, point and then cock his head as he listens to whats under the grass. Then he pounces


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

You know your a raw feeder when your boyfriend says "There might not be enough room in the kitchen for the deep freezer" (in the apartment we are moving to) and your response is "Can we put it in the bedroom?"

Note: this just happened about 20 minutes ago and he called me crazy!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> You know your a raw feeder when your boyfriend says "There might not be enough room in the kitchen for the deep freezer" (in the apartment we are moving to) and your response is "Can we put it in the bedroom?"
> 
> Note: this just happened about 20 minutes ago and he called me crazy!


We are moving back in with Drews parents this weekend and my main worry was where the freezer is going. I want it right next to their garage fridge but Drew was planning on putting it on the other side of the garage. I KNOW that shit will get stacked in front of it and thats asking for me to throw it out of my way  Better safe than sorry, so its going right next to the other fridge


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy birthday bridget and doggue:


You know you are a raw feeder when blood on your hands is a normal occurrence

When you ask your local meat place if they can order chicken heads and feet and are not surprised by the looks they give you

When the smell of raw meats becomes so familiar you can distinguish raw chicken smell from raw lamb smell from raw venison smell from.......


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Makovach said:


> You know your a raw feeder when your boyfriend says "There might not be enough room in the kitchen for the deep freezer" (in the apartment we are moving to) and your response is "Can we put it in the bedroom?"
> 
> Note: this just happened about 20 minutes ago and he called me crazy!



Mine's beside the bookshelf...


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> Mine's beside the bookshelf...


The freezer or the boyfriend ?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

bully4life said:


> The freezer or the boyfriend ?




:laugh:


The freezer. We didn't have room for it AND the ex-boyfriend, and a girl's gotta have priorities. :tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Happy Birthday-- (mine's tomorrow
> 
> You know you're a raw feeder when you are watching a peaceful scene of ducks paddling through the water at a local pond....and slowly your mind slips into a vision of all the pretty duckies plucked and gutted, and filling up a freezer full of nice, rich, dark duck meat.
> 
> Oh, dear... is that too macabre?


Nope, Abi and I did it with the giraffes, elk, and anything else that wasn't a carnivore at the zoo last August!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Nope, Abi and I did it with the giraffes, elk, and anything else that wasn't a carnivore at the zoo last August!


The myth is actually correct. Only it's not the dogs that get a bloodlust - it's the people!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

xellil said:


> The myth is actually correct. Only it's not the dogs that get a bloodlust - it's the people!



I was thinking that the other evening, when things around here were briefly uncivil  


New slogan for PMR: "Raw feeding: it won't make your DOG aggressive, but we can't say the same for you!"


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> You know your a raw feeder when your read and replied to this thread on your birthday.


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Happy Birthday-- (mine's tomorrow
> 
> You know you're a raw feeder when you are watching a peaceful scene of ducks paddling through the water at a local pond....and slowly your mind slips into a vision of all the pretty duckies plucked and gutted, and filling up a freezer full of nice, rich, dark duck meat.
> 
> Oh, dear... is that too macabre?


Happy almost Birthday!!
Mine's Sunday!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

You know your a raw feeder when you have read this thread over and over and think its hilarious, and you go show people you live with some of the funny things and they tell you you need a hobby because they simply just don't understand. Psh...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Makovach said:


> You know your a raw feeder when you have read this thread over and over and think its hilarious, and you go show people you live with some of the funny things and they tell you you need a hobby because they simply just don't understand. Psh...


For real-- this thread has made me laugh... a lot. Which is a good thing. 

This forum rocks.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Khan said:


> Happy almost Birthday!!
> Mine's Sunday!!


Happy, happy (almost) to you, as well, my dear


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

You know you're a raw feeder when....


You get *excited* about a woman who messages you from a CL ad offering free rabbit organs.

You find yourself on the grass in front of your apartment complex looking at the poop the neighbors maltese must have left, that is red in color, which then leads you to stand there for a moment, still looking at poop, wondering about which crappy kibble with artificial colors the dog is being fed. I wonder what the neighbors think...


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

meggels said:


> You know you're a raw feeder when....
> 
> 
> You get *excited* about a woman who messages you from a CL ad offering free rabbit organs.
> ...




I have been there on BOTH counts. When I picked up my whole ducks, I told my little brother about it, and he was like "why would you want the WHOLE DUCK? Just go to the grocery store!" I told him that it was not only cheaper BUT I got to keep the organs. He was like" ...uh, great?" :wacko:

And there is a woman in my building with two psychotic chihuahuas who MUST feed some terrible-quality food, because I laugh every time I pass their poop on the lawn behind the building (she NEVER picks it up) and my two Boxers poop less than either of her 8lb chis


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when your neighbours start giving you a wide berth - it began with the moose femur you carried like a club in the elevator on your way to throw it out, and was clinched the day you had 5 whole dead ducks piled up in front of the door to your suite while you grabbed the rest of the groceries. :biggrin:


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when you live on this forum


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> I was thinking that the other evening, when things around here were briefly uncivil
> 
> 
> New slogan for PMR: "Raw feeding: it won't make your DOG aggressive, but we can't say the same for you!"


making this my signature....:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

– You can accurately identify the inner anatomy of a cow.

– Your dogs have a meal that you can take pride in. Your family on the other hand is eating fish sticks and Kraft macaroni and cheese!

– Your vet is jealous of what your dogs eat. For that matter so are your friends, coworkers and family!

– You have alienated 99% of vets in your area. (Note: Ponder WHY that is so hehe = healthy dogs!)

– You have bored your family to death with the virtues of your dogs eating raw.

– You drive past some roadkill on the highway and wonder if your dog could eat it.

-You have always condemned hunting, now you wonder if your dogs would like some tasty venison.

– Half your kitchen equipment is devoted to making dog food.

– You are scanning in pictures of your dog’s dinner in order to lure in more converts!

– You no longer buy cars based on how many dogs it can fit, but how many pounds of meat it can carry.

– You have an extremely large freezer devoted solely to your dog’s food.

– You have tried to talk your butcher into getting involved with the air miles program. (might as well!)

– You have more mileage racked up on getting bulk dog food ingredients than you for work.

– Touching raw meat is no longer a horrible chore.

– Your dogs friends look at your dogs with envy!

– All the people in your dog park have permanently labeled you as “That Whacko Who Feeds Their Dogs Raw Meat!”

– You wear that label with pride.

– You give lectures at the human supermarket when you see someone picking up a bag of Kibbles n Bits!

– You show your 7 year old dog’s teeth to everyone!

– You carry a lamp with you to REALLY show how shiny your dog’s coat is.

– You have a whole cabinet of supplements and none of them are for you.

– You have found a new creative use for sledgehammers, hacksaws and Ginsu knives!

– You shove your dog’s fresh stools under your neighbor’s nose just to show them how small they really are!

– You go to the Health Food Store and none of the things you buy there are for you.

– When your mom cleans out your fridge, she throws out half of your weekly pre-prepared food.

– Some of your greatest accomplishments include how many people you have converted from Science Diet to raw.

– Your husband starts picking out raw bones from the supermarket freezer and asks if it’s okay.

– You get some mighty strange looks at the checkout counter at your grocery.

– Your good “non-dog friends” have started to resist your dogs kisses.

– You get into a technical debate about the nutritional value of organic cow patties.

-Suddenly the thought of your dog eating cow patties isn’t so revolting!

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2399-you-know-youre-raw-feeder-when.html


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

My "raw feeder" moment from yesterday was when I realized that my friends and I were eating all dressed chips and hard cider for dinner while the dogs ate beef roast. :tongue:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Today at the store:

Cashier: Do you...eat all of this? (referring to several lbs of chicken necks, turkey necks, lamb hearts, chicken gizzards, chicken hearts, and pork shoulder)
Me: Nah, I don't eat meat, actually.
*pause*
Me: Oh, it's for my dogs.
Cashier: Oh....Interesting.
*pause*
Cashier: What kind of dogs do you have?
Me: Cocker Spaniels.
Cashier: Oh. That's odd. Uh. Do they really eat this?
Me: Yeah, they love it.
Cashier: They're so small so I wouldn't think......do you cook it or anything?
My mom pipes in: She gives it to them raw. It's gross but they like it!
Cashier: I see.

She seemed so confused that I was feeding raw meat to Cockers. It makes me wonder what breeds she'd think it was more normal for...Rotties? Huskies? German Shepherds?

But anyway, you know you're a raw feeder when you find yourself having to explain your purchases to random cashiers. This never happened to me until starting raw .


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

You know You're a raw feeder ( Or in my case, want to be) when ...

- You get excited looking at the meat section at stores.
- Butchers/meat suppliers are your new candy store.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when you buy specific people foods (such as peanut butter) only because you want to use the container later on!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

When you realize that your dog doesn't come running at the sound of a cellophane package being opened--- doesn't even register as "food."

(Not true of my previous, kibble-fed dog)


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> – You can accurately identify the inner anatomy of a cow.
> 
> – Your dogs have a meal that you can take pride in. Your family on the other hand is eating fish sticks and Kraft macaroni and cheese!
> 
> ...


LOL LOL....Im at least 20 of those !!!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when Sunday is spent breaking down poultry, waterfowl, and various cuts of meat into meal-sized portions.

...when you find organs inside a frozen duck and think "oh yay! bonus!"

...when you can tell how old chicken is by how easily the skin pulls away from the meat (not to mention by the smell)

...when you have a strange sense of accomplishment in being able to break down chickens and ducks quickly with kitchen shears.

...when you feed >30lbs of meat per week and STILL can't find any space in your freezer.

...when you live downtown and sign up for a "homestead butchering workshop" at a farm outside the city


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/2399-you-know-youre-raw-feeder-when.html[/QUOTE]

Yes! I was looking for this when this one was started!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

ciaBrysh said:


> You know you're a raw feeder when you buy specific people foods (such as peanut butter) only because you want to use the container later on!


I was thinking this tonight! We were at that Gender Revealing Party and she had a big container for the artichoke dip. I was going to ask if I could have it but decided since we are moving, I really didn't NEED more crap.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I happened to stop at Safeway on my way home from work and came across some clearance lamb for 50% off of the sale price which was 3.00 . . . So I bought it all . . . at 1.50 a pound I couldnt say no. When I told my two best friends they got excited and then said "Oh. . . that's for Huginn isnt it. . . can't we cook like a pound of it for us?"

So apparently you know you're a raw feeder when you buy almost ten pounds of lamb and don't think about eating it yourself.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

When your vet invites you over for a visit to catch up because they hadn't seen their best client in a long time.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> so what was the gender?


Id type it again but I should be packing... :tongue:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-talk/13792-any-exciting-plans-6.html


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

bridget246 said:


> When your vet invites you over for a visit to catch up because they hadn't seen their best client in a long time.




Lol, Murph hasn't been to the vet for an ear infection in several months! Glory be!


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when you're dog vomits and instead of panicking you say to him
"Uhh Raj, aren't you going to eat that? You're stinking up the living room!" and the people that are over look at you like you're crazy and then gawk as your dog eats his vomit >.<


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

You know you're a raw feeder when you get back an "A" paper in Criminal Law, and you're more excited that your dogs ate organs for the first time without getting cannon butt.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

I seem to have a lot of these...

You know you're a raw feeder if you've ever had the following kind of conversation:

Me: (bounces in seat during class)
Friend: Why are you so excited?
Me: It's the best thing EVER! Whole chickens are on sale for $1.18/lb!
Friend: ...
Me: I think I need a hobby. 
Friend: ...
Me: Another hobby. Other than buying meat.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was pretty psyched to get chicken leg quarters for $0.39 a pound. I bought thirty bucks worth and now think I should have gotten more. running out of freezer space though


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I was pretty psyched to get chicken leg quarters for $0.39 a pound. I bought thirty bucks worth and now think I should have gotten more. running out of freezer space though


Solution: get another freezer. :tongue:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ha if that was am option, I would. As it is my ginormous monster freezer takes up half my kitchen. No basement or garage here.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> you are most definitely a raw feeder if that's your solution. you've arrived.
> 
> congrats on the A.



I have ARRIVED then - just responded to a CL ad to get a 2nd freezer 

Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

When. . . your friends suggest your dog will out live you, because he eats better. . .


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Huginn said:


> When. . . you're friends suggest your dog will outlive you, because he eats better. . .



:lol:


That TOTALLY happened to me the other day! (After the night the dogs ate beef roast for dinner and I had all dressed chips and hard cider...)


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Mmmm hard cider is my weakness. . .


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

When a friend mentions that it's going to be nice out the next day and you forget that maybe it's not normal to blurt out "Yeah, it's going to be a perfect day to feed my dogs the lamb heads I bought!"


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Huginn said:


> Mmmm hard cider is my weakness. . .


They make a couple of GREAT ones in the Okanagan Valley here in BC. I never drank cider before I moved here, but now it is my #1 favourite.


----------

